# Bachmann logger



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

*I finally found the cash to purchase a Bachmann 2-6-6-2 logger. I have all the other Spectrum loggers and have had good luck with them. I power mine from a battery car with a Aristo controller in it. How does everyone like this loco, any problems? Thank for any feedback*


----------



## Udo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello Lurch !

It's a good engine.... if you take some care before the first run.
On mine, the gear box on the rear drive unit made some noise.... missing washers on some shafts. Problem 99% fixed.
Loose bolts on the motor supports... dangerous, because the bolts may fall in the gears.
Wrong assembled pitson rod guides (oil reservoir hanging downside on one of 4 guides).

I have removed all the inbuilt electronics including the chuff sensors (replaced by hall sensors on the axles) and added an ESU Loksound XL.

Now, I'm happy with my engine!

Udo from China


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't have any long-term experience with that loco, but I've had one here for testing. Overall, I like it. It's well proportioned, quiet, and smooth running. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have worked with a couple, most are smooth running. I would underscore Udo's experience, check everything over for being loose and/or improperly assembled. You'll be happy you did. Do this BEFORE you run it! (I know, you want to run right away)... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Lurch, 

I have the Bachmann 2-6-6-2 also and love it. It's a smooth runner and can haul long consists. My grades are 4% and it handles them without a struggle. It can actually handle an R-1 switch at slow speed!! Here's a link to check out some photos of it open when I was installing a Digitrax decoder and a Phoenix sound board. 

Have Fun with it. 

Dan 

https://picasaweb.google.com/113969103687030893632/Bachmann2662Mallet#


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Added the link for the above poster...

Click here


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Jake 
Guess I'm and old "Copy and Paster" 
Dan


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's mine in action (running on DCC, with a QSI board installed for DCC & sound)....











One of the most amazing things about this loco is *how well it tracks *







for an engine of it's size - in an initial test on my small indoor railroad (which is mostly *R1 curves *







), I was *amazed *







to see it *track beautifully around R1 curves & turnouts *- the only place it had a problem was trying to get through a tunnel portal on an R1 curve (cab swing wouldn't quite clear the portal). It pulls well, but it's not as powerful as the 3-truck Shay; in a staged *"tug-of-war" *between the two the Shay would drag the Mallet off *whether or not it's driver's were turning in the opposite direction! *







(The Bachmann 3-truck Shay is my "tonnage champ" - it's also the *only loco *capable of dragging my Accucraft 3-cylinder live-steam Shay *dead! *







). The train you see the Mallet pulling in the video is typical of the train length I run on my railroad; 3% mainline ruling grade is the primary factor, length of my shortest passing siding is the secondary one. It's one of *my most frequently run *







locomotives.
















Tom


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Lurch
That 2662 engine is a great looking loco and I'm jealous you bought one for your collection. I have 3 of the bachmann logging locos and this one has been on my list. They all look great either moving down the track or on a display shelf. I assume that the 2662 was not that popular and not that many were built or the price was a factor because I have seldom seen them on sale or offered as a slightly and gently used second hand loco on Ebay or the classifieds like so many 2 truck shays and recently the 3 truck versions. 
Heres an idea: How about adding another logging loco to your collection by converting a 3 truck shay into a Willamette ?? if that is possible. I have been thinking about it but my skills are limited. 
Enjoy that new loco you lucky dawg !! 

Nice video Tom, your raised platform layout looks good.


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback folks and the video was GREAT! Thanks for the photos of the unit apart, looks like it will be rear easy to convert to trailer batt power. I put my order in this afternoon. Can't wait for it to show up. I will heed all the warnings and check it over well before putting it to work.


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a quick update. Well folks it has arrived and it looks and runs great..except..this is a logging engine. Run on flat ground it performs great but since my layout is a logging line I have several sections 50 to 80 ft long that are at 2 to 2.5% grade going down hill with curves at the end and this engine goes down hill like a rocket. If you constantly have the throttle in your hand it is a real nice engine but there is no way on my railroad to sit, set it and just let it go. All my other logging engines creep up the hill and pick up alittle spead going down hill. Yes I understand in real life the purpose of these engines was to get things moved quicker. Yes this is my only gripe, it came in good condition, everything was tight and as it should be, looks fantastic and I will post a photo after all the decaling is done.


----------

